# Warhammer 40,000 Reference Sheets



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is something that will make your games a little easier than trying to find what page that certin Psychic Power info was on or how meny attacks does my chaos lord have. Hope it helps.:victory:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...210004&categoryId=600005&section=&aId=3400013


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, this will save me a a little time during a game. Thanks


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

No Problem. I just hate it when i have to waste time looking up a page # trying to find out what my Wolf Lords stats are. So this really saves you time.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for this. I did have the 40k reference sheet from WD a while ago. I dunno where it is though. Nice find!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> No Problem. I just hate it when i have to waste time looking up a page # trying to find out what my Wolf Lords stats are. So this really saves you time.


Agreed. Yesterday when I was playing my friend, it probably took a total of 30-45 minutes throughout the game to look up stats for our units


----------



## NeroRat (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link! be carefull though, I took a glance at the ork sheet and it seems to be the same stats that are in the rule book, not the codex...so there are a couple of things wrong. for one, the codex list warbikers as having 2 Wounds. The rule book and the sheet says 1. There is another miner diff. in the rule book stats for orks...can't remeber what it was though. 
I'm still going to print out the sheet and just write in any corrections that need to be made.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well you can clearly see that some of these are updated and some are not but that does not mean you can't make some minor corrections. But anyway thanks for info.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, it'll definitely cut some time off my flipping through codexes during games. And it'll take some of the punishment off my chaos dex which is falling apart.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Your welcome guys


----------

